# Will my wireless 3G internet dongle work outhere?



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I have a bluetooth dongle on 3G from the UK and wondered if it will work outhere?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Probably. I know of people with them here.

-


----------



## Saffiephotos (Feb 3, 2010)

I had one in SA and it worked here, but it works out to be very expensive here in NZ, there are so many other dongles that are on the market here and much cheaper.


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

thefultons said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a bluetooth dongle on 3G from the UK and wondered if it will work outhere?


I was able to use a UK Vodafone 3G dongle on a recent visit with no problems. However, I haven't seen the bill yet and I guess it won't be cheap.


----------

